# John Craig



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2006)

John Craig, Scottish Covenanter (c. 1512 -- December 12, 1600) was chaplain to King James VI of Scotland and the author of the Second Scots Confession, or National Covenant (1580) (which served as the basis of the 1638 National Covenant), _Short Summe of the Whole Catechisme_ (1581) and Communion Catechism (1592).

There is an interesting account of his experiences in Italy found here.

[Edited on 10-8-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)




----------

